# HSRSoft 32 Bit Plug-in & L/R 6



## russellsnr (May 14, 2015)

Hi, Does anyone no a way of getting the HDRSoft (Photomatix) 32 Bit Plug-in to work in the new L/R 6?
I no there is a merge to HDR feature in L/R 6 but I prefer the 32 bit plug-in.
Many Thanks
Russ


----------



## clee01l (May 14, 2015)

If it does not install in LR6 like it did in LR5, then contact the Photomatix folks for an update.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 14, 2015)

It worked fine here - first try. 
I didn't do anything. LR CC picked up my LR5 plugin installation automatically.


----------



## Jimmsp (May 15, 2015)

RikkFlohr said:


> It worked fine here - first try.
> I didn't do anything. LR CC picked up my LR5 plugin installation automatically.



As did mine. Mine shows up under File>Plug-in Extras.


----------



## russellsnr (May 16, 2015)

Sorted, Re-Installed the plug-in.
Thanks


----------

